
Nothing on Earth Can Replace Helium, and It’s in Peril - elorant
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/04/opinion/helium-shortage.html
======
zeristor
A neighbour of mine is a MRI hospital radiologist, it seems odd that instead
of talking abou the price of fish there is much to discuss about the price of
Helium.

This is HN; so is there any way market forces fix this?

Qatar is producing it, and most of the supply was down to the US government
treating it as a strategic asset. Alas as ever, in liquidating their stores
they depressed the price. (I assume, I'm not a He broker)

------
zeristor
He prices:

[https://www.gasworld.com/blm-reaps-windfall-from-
fy-2019-hel...](https://www.gasworld.com/blm-reaps-windfall-from-
fy-2019-helium-auction/2015344.article)

